# Online-Casino Luckyseven



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2005)

Wieder eine Möglichkeit, spielend reich zu werden   
Die Adressen sind alle gefälscht (auch der Empfänger) und eine Webseite ist trotz Ankündigung nicht im Schreiben enthalten, hier die komplette Mail:



> Betreff:  Auskunft
> Von:  <[email protected]>  ins Adressbuch
> An:  "persönlich" <[email protected]>
> Datum:  14.12.05 00:07:32
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2006)

*Casino Luckyseven SPAM - Versendung*

Hallo
ich erhalte ebenfalls täglich die S..... mit der :evil:  """ Casino Luckyseven Werbung """  :evil: oder Besser  :evil: Spam - Versendung :evil:  !
Wie kann man denen das Handwerk legen und wer ist dafür im Internet zuständig.
Ich bin auf dem Gebiet Laie , aber bestimmt gibt es viele , die helfen können.
Vielleicht bis Bald und auf eine gute Antwort.
Grüßle
Klaus 0709
[email protected]

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
Fäkalausdrücke sind unerwünscht
modaction_


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: Casino Luckyseven SPAM - Versendung*



			
				Klaus0709 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man denen das Handwerk legen und wer ist dafür im Internet zuständig.


 :gruebel:  Vielleicht die Nato?


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: Casino Luckyseven SPAM - Versendung*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus0709 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lieber Reducal
die Antwort hätte ich mir auch geben können . Besten Dank dafür .
Werde mir die Stelle bestimmt merken.
MfG
Klaus0709


----------



## SEP (5 Januar 2006)

*Re: Casino Luckyseven SPAM - Versendung*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Reducal
> die Antwort hätte ich mir auch geben können . Besten Dank dafür .
> Werde mir die Stelle bestimmt merken.
> MfG
> Klaus0709


Strafanzeige stellen wegen Spam. Geht bei der örlichen Polizeidienststelle und bringt (außer einer persönlichen Befriedigung) nix.

Ist nun mal so im internationalen Mailverkehr ...

@Reducal: UNO greift weiter als NATO!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (5 Januar 2006)

Antispam ist leider nicht erreichbar, dort liegt eine dicke Krankenakte. Die geeignete Vorgehensweise ist die, den Provider zu ermitteln auf dem die Casino-Software läft und sich dort beschweren. Außerdem Beschwerden an die Provider, über deren Infrastruktur der Spam versendet worden ist. Das Casino hat, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, schon ein paar Mal den server wechseln müssen.

Zusätzlich kann man auch von Künstlern lernen: http://aa419.org/

Nebelwolf


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 Januar 2006)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Antispam ist leider nicht erreichbar



Es ist mir eine Freude, dich in diesem Fall zu korrigieren...

ANTISPAM LEBT WIEDER!

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

*unerwünschte Werbemails etc.*

Hallo
habe mich ein bisschen Schlau gemacht. 
Es gibt nun eine Stelle die gegen , nicht nur ,
unerwünschte Werbemail Versendungen etc. vorgeht.
Unter
http://www.internet-beschwerdestelle.de
eco Electronic Commerce Forum -
Verband der deutschen Internetwirtschaft e.V.
könnt ihr Hilfe gegen unerwünschten Werbemail - Versand etc.
finden.
Hoffentlich hilft dies Einigen.
Klaus0709
23.01.2006


----------

